# Air bubbles in silicone



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys I just noticed today that there are a few air bubbles in my aquarium silicone and I'm not sure if it's something to be worried about. I'm not sure if it'd always been there or not but i just noticed them today. The tank is about 2 year old still pretty new but I'm just being paranoid since recently I just had an old 75G leak on me.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being paranoid, but I wouldn't worry about it unless a leak pops up.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

haha well, me being worried mainly comes from not wanting a leak to pop up =X. Especially if I will not be there for close to two months. Maybe someone who had experiences with this or know about this can chim in.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I can understand that. If you were to be away for 2 months..... maybe better to shut it down beforehand if the concerns are high. IMO the bubbles look like they have been there from the beginning. Air bubbles will not usually form in the silicone after it has cured unless that spot had something keeping the silicone from bonding. What size is the tank and how far down are they below the surface? Are there any other areas affected ? I presume the top red circle in the pic below a bubble too?


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a 130G tank, I'm not sure what you meant by how far down the bubbles are, you mean below the surface of the silicone? I'm not sure how far down it is, but you can put your finger and run it through and feel the air pockets sticking out quite obvious. There are some bubbles on other corners but mostly on this edge which has a few smaller ones , but these 4 are prolli the biggest air bubbles. Also shutting this tank down is also probably not option as this is the only big tank that's remaining cuz my 75G broke down. Thats why I'm posting to see how much I should be concerned lol.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Sakurachan1, have you decided to change the tank? I had the same issue a couple of years ago and got myself a new tank because, like you, I was paranoid. The new tank has been up and running for maybe one year and just today I noticed bubbles - again! I'm wondering myself if I need to go out one more time to purchase yet another tank. Maybe it's time to rethink this hobby


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I noticed the same air bubbles in my 75G months ago. No leaks or anything though. As long as they don't go all the way through thr seal I don't see the need to worry. You could always re silicone it if you're that worried...


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Unless the bubbles are getting bigger there is nothing to worry about. Its likely they were there from the start.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What brand is the tank and do you have a receipt?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a Perfecto. I would have to search for the receipt.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Stop stressing yourself out, as mentioned they probably were there from day one. Cured silicone is not going to form new air bubbles because well it's cured! :bigsmile:


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Now see... I would be watching the bubbles in the silicone all day instead of enjoying the fish! LOL
I hope it is nothing.


----------

